# Cheese Whiz



## Gravy Queen (Mar 10, 2012)

I wonder what the english equivalent of this is, I'm thinking of a cheese in a jar we used to be able to get years ago but not any more. 

I learned about cheese whiz from a lovely chap from New Jersey who we met on holiday in Cuba. There was an american style diner in the hotel and he recommended a Philadelphia steak sandwich I think it was. It was delish but I was expecting Phildadelphia cream cheese on it (totes different). So my new friend explained what it was on it. 

Is this used on a regular basis, if so on what types of meals?

Just curious.


----------



## GLC (Mar 10, 2012)

There's always been a good bit of discussion on the Internet about the lack of a British version. (Strange, as there is a specifically Canadian version.) The consensus is that there is none. Nor does it appear to be commonly available. But I find at least one place, and it's not even terribly expensive. Why it's featured in a Filipino outfit I can't imagine. 

KRAFT CHEEZ WHIZ

For me, I'd gladly give you all of my share.

Maybe there's an opportunity here.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 10, 2012)

I have only eaten it a couple of times in my life. I don't even consider it food. I think it is outrageously priced, also. I have melted it in the microwave and poured it on nachos with chopped jalapenos and a ton of other ingredients. But then you can barely taste it  anyway. Anytime I eat something that calls for melted cheddar, I do just that. Melt real cheddar...I'm crazy like that.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2012)

I used to use it to entertain my scuba students on openwater dives. Reef fish seem to like it a great deal. As far as eating it, not a chance. Too many bad childhood food experiences.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 10, 2012)

Cheez Whiz is not "normal" for many dishes.  Philly steak sandwiches, nachos, macaroni and cheese are the only things I think I have ever made with it!  I haven't bought any in years.  I gravitate to the real cheeses but do use Velveeta for certain things.  My family prefers provolone on steak sandwiches anyway so Cheez Whiz just doesn't make it into my cart anymore.  I would consider it a "specialty" item meaning it has its place but it is very limited.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never had it and intuition tells me that it would be too salty for me anyway.  And, actually, I wouldn't even know where to look for it in my grocery store.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 10, 2012)

GLC - Kraft, that was it. When I was a child growing up in the groovy 70's I remember Kraft Cheddar Spread which came in a jar and it was orangey coloured and a weird texture, I am sure that was our version of cheese whiz.

Its long gone from our shelves now.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 10, 2012)

I think I the last time I had Cheez Whiz was many moons ago, when I was a kid. Yeah, it's primarily used on cheesesteak sandwiches and nachos.

I like to use provolone, like someone else said. That is my favorite cheese for a hot sandwich.  There are times, if I don't have provolone, I'll use American cheese.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2012)

Some cheesesteak places use cheese whiz, but the really good ones use provolone. If you absolutely have to have cheese whiz, try melting some Velveeta if that's available in GB or you can melt some American cheese slices. You know, the ones individually wrapped in plastic, stacked and sealed in cellophane? It's all the same processed cheese food in a different form.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 10, 2012)

We get individual cheese slices, which my boys like on burgers. I'm not familiar with provolone or velveeta. Hmm cheese slices on nachos might work then?


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 10, 2012)

I lived in Philly for quite a few years, and people in Philadelphia do NOT put Cheese Whiz on cheesesteaks. Onions on the griddle first, maybe some bell pepper, then shaved beef, often still frozen, on top of 'em. Turn and top with provolone, let melt. Serve on a 6" Italian torpedo roll, top with marinara. Cheese Whiz...aaaagghhhh!


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Some cheesesteak places use cheese whiz, but the really good ones use provolone. If you absolutely have to have cheese whiz, try melting some Velveeta if that's available in GB or you can melt some American cheese slices. You know, the ones individually wrapped in plastic, stacked and sealed in cellophane? It's all the same processed cheese food in a different form.



I often think of those Japanese ginger candies wrapped in rice paper when I think of those Kraft celo-wrapped slices. The contents are as edible as the container.


----------



## GLC (Mar 10, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> GLC - Kraft, that was it. When I was a child growing up in the groovy 70's I remember Kraft Cheddar Spread which came in a jar and it was orangey coloured and a weird texture, I am sure that was our version of cheese whiz.
> 
> Its long gone from our shelves now.



Kraft sells a variety of processed cheese and "cheese spread" products around he world. 


























Some are "processed." Some are "prepared," I assume to accord with local food terminology law. 

Cheese Whiz appears to be the senior member of the tribe. In fact, it achieved something of the same kind of generic meaning as "coke" representing any cola soda. In The Blues Brothers, the old guy in the hotel asks Elwood, "Did you get my Cheez Whiz, boy?"  Elwood tosses him a can, clearly an aerosol type can, something Cheese Whiz never came in. What Elwood tossed him was Kraft Easy Cheese.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2012)

You can make a knock-off version by combining equal parts of American process cheese and evaporated milk in a double boiler with a little salt, mustard and Worcestershire sauce.  Just heat and stir until all is melted.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 10, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> We get individual cheese slices, which my boys like on burgers. I'm not familiar with provolone or velveeta. Hmm cheese slices on nachos might work then?



You are not familiar with provolone?  I assumed that this would be a pretty universally available cheese.  It is an Italian slicing cheese, similar in texture to mozzarella but with its own distinct flavor and aged a bit more.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 10, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> We get individual cheese slices, which my boys like on burgers. I'm not familiar with provolone or velveeta. Hmm cheese slices on nachos might work then?



Try using grated cheddar cheese or a mix of cheddar and jack cheese for your nachos.

Calculate the price per pound of those individually wrapped cheese slices, then compare that to buying real cheese.

I had some friends who used to call Cheese Whiz "blowzo."

Velveeta makes good fish bait for trout, in the middle of the day when they're not biting flies and maybe skeptical about your worms. Added bonus: you can eat your bait while you're fishing. Perhaps Velveeta when lake fishing and worms when stream fishing. Don't forget where you are if you're nibbling on your own bait.  It adds a whole new meaning to the term "with baited breath." Particularly if you get confused and you're fishing with worms...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 11, 2012)

This has been very interesting for me, and learning so many new things!

Errrm sorry to be a pain but I don't know what "jack" cheese is either....


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not a food snob.  Yes, I use American cheese on burgers and sandwiches, if I don't have anything else on hand.


----------



## GLC (Mar 11, 2012)

Monterey Jack. (Note spelling. It's named for Monterey, California - not Monterrey, Mexico.) In the form encountered in grocery stores, not a very sophisticated cow's milk, semi-hard white cheese, supposedly developed by Franciscan Friars in California. Not aged much, maybe one month. A hard aged dry version can be found that grates well. In the UK, it's "Mexican Cheese."

(In the U.S., "Mexican cheese" may be Jack or may be Queso Acadero or Queso Oaxaca, which is similar to Jack but of a consistency more like mozzarella. Mass marketers have also begun distributing "Mexican Cheese" that's mostly Jack. I think they feel "Mexican" sounds more exotic.)

Monterey is often found marbled with Colby cheese or mixed with bits of hot and mild pepper and called "Pepper Jack." The "Jack" part might come from David Jacks, the major producer in the 19th century. (Like a lot of other foods, there are other stories of it origin and name, but it's not really the kind of cheese worth arguing over.) It is often found on Mexican-American dishes and as an alternative to cheddar on burgers and such. 

No doubt, when made as an artisanal cheese, it becomes more flavorful than the plastic-like grocery store brick. And it's undoubtedly rooted in Spain and pretty much a plain, mild cheese that's aged longed in its best form. And with the increasing interest in artisan cheeses, there are now many sources of far more sophisticated Jack cheese that is likely back to the original Spanish quality. 

Industrial Grade





Getting Better





Rumiano's Dry Jack


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 11, 2012)

gadzooks said:


> I lived in Philly for quite a few years, and people in Philadelphia do NOT put Cheese Whiz on cheesesteaks. Onions on the griddle first, maybe some bell pepper, then shaved beef, often still frozen, on top of 'em. Turn and top with provolone, let melt. Serve on a 6" Italian torpedo roll, top with marinara. Cheese Whiz...aaaagghhhh!


 
I can't remember the restaurant names, but I saw on a tv show once (either food network or cooking channel) where they featured two places.  The point of the show was to see who had the best philly cheesesteak, and they used cheez whiz.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you kindly GLC for educating me in the delights of jack cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2012)

So, how many have ever eaten anything that had achiote as an ingredient?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I can't remember the restaurant names, but I saw on a tv show once (either food network or cooking channel) where they featured two places.  The point of the show was to see who had the best philly cheesesteak, and they used cheez whiz.



I want to come out with a new product: Jeez Whiz! Their marketing campaign could be tag lined, "Oh Jeez! This is really good!" 

I'm probably going to catch heck for this post...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> So, how many have ever eaten anything that had achiote as an ingredient?



lots of times in caribbean dishes, especially puerto rican. annato/achiote is mainly just for colour but some people say it has a slight nutty taste. i've cooked with it and couldn't taste it.

zooks, i couldn't disagree more. whiz is most certainly offered on cheesesteaks in philly.  both pat's and geno's, the two most famous cheesesteak joints in philly offer it. 

also in philly, mild provolone is more often put on roast pork and broccoli rabe sandwiches. if you order it or swiss on a cheesesteak, you might get mocked or beaten (it is philadelphia, afterall).

btw, there is a range of types of provolone, from mild and mozzarella like rubbery, to an extra sharp crumbly/crystally type much like an aged sharp cheddar.

and lol greg, about eating your bait. i've used cheese for carp and catfish bt never for trout. i'll have to try that. the season starts in just a few weeks.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lots of times in caribbean dishes, especially puerto rican. annato/achiote is mainly just for colour but some people say it has a slight nutty taste. i've cooked with it and couldn't taste it.



I've had the same experience. I have tried using achiote in several recipes but all I get is color, perhaps from the annatto. Annatto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Perhaps annatto is just for the color, and would be worth it for even that. I've always hoped it would taste more, but evidently my hopes are not taken into account.




buckytom said:


> and lol greg, about eating your bait. i've used cheese for carp and catfish bt never for trout. i'll have to try that. the season starts in just a few weeks.



Well at least eating 'veeta is better than eating 'urms.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't eat things with "whiz" in the name.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2012)

bakechef said:


> You are not familiar with provolone?  I assumed that this would be a pretty universally available cheese.  It is an Italian slicing cheese, similar in texture to mozzarella but with its own distinct flavor and aged a bit more.



If i recall correctly, Provolone is Mozzarella that has been aged in a saltwater brine.  it is more firm than is Mozzarella, and saltier, with a little sharper bite.  Great stuff.

As far as cheeses to be melted on a Philly go, other good candidates are Gouda, Gruyere, Aged Swiss, Muenster, Fontina, Pinconing Sharp, Raclette, Provolone, Butterkase, Bergenost (Yancy's Fancy), and there are others that are equally great.  Look for nutty, or buttery cheeses, with a semi-firm or creamy texture, that melts well and is not too stringy.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lots of times in caribbean dishes, especially puerto rican. annato/achiote is mainly just for colour but some people say it has a slight nutty taste. i've cooked with it and couldn't taste it.
> 
> zooks, i couldn't disagree more. whiz is most certainly offered on cheesesteaks in philly.  both pat's and geno's, the two most famous cheesesteak joints in philly offer it.
> 
> ...



When I lived in Philly, there was no such thing as a broccoli rabe sandwich. Pork would have gotten cabbage, either kraut or slaw.


----------



## gadzooks (Mar 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> So, how many have ever eaten anything that had achiote as an ingredient?



BBQed tuna steaks rubbed with achiote.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> So, how many have ever eaten anything that had achiote as an ingredient?



Why? Does it taste like Cheese Whiz? Does it look like it?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2012)

gadzooks said:


> When I lived in Philly, there was no such thing as a broccoli rabe sandwich. Pork would have gotten cabbage, either kraut or slaw.




i remember getting them from a catering truck when i was a kid in the 70's when we visited my eldest sister at college, and an ex-gf's mom made them for me when i was in college. she lived in astoria, queens.
they 're an italian american invention, as far as i can tell. they became much more widely known in the late 80's when the cheesesteak joints started selling them
i doubt you'd find sauerkraut in the italian section of south philly.

when did you live there? i don't doubt that you may not have heard of them since it would be like asking me if i knew every culinary treat available in nyc.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Why? Does it taste like Cheese Whiz? Does it look like it?


 
The "yellow" color of cheddar and whiz come from annato/achiote. Many Caribbean countries color empanada dough with it.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> The "yellow" color of cheddar and whiz come from annato/achiote. Many Caribbean countries color empanada dough with it.



Okay, I have seen that. I don't think it's the only way cheddar gets that colour. The ingredients on cheddar here usually say food colouring, and I'm pretty sure they would write annato, which is natural, if they could. I don't eat that colour of cheddar. I have seen that colour used in Jamaican style patties, in the pastry.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 12, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Okay, I have seen that. I don't think it's the only way cheddar gets that colour. The ingredients on cheddar here usually say food colouring, and I'm pretty sure they would write annato, which is natural, if they could. I don't eat that colour of cheddar. I have seen that colour used in Jamaican style patties, in the pastry.


 
What's in the food coloring to make it yellow?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> What's in the food coloring to make it yellow?



Who knows what weird chemicals. What's in other food colour?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 12, 2012)

canadian geese...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 12, 2012)

buckytom said:


> canadian geese...



Naw, the Canadian geese leave this brownish-green stuff all over lawns and parks.  Looks like old avocado meat that has been squeezed out a piping bag (looks like old guacamole).

Annatto, on the other hand, comes from the achiote tree/shrub, located in South America.  The red color comes from steeping the fruit pulp in water or oil to extract the color.  The seeds are used in food preparations and are edible.  Annatto is also known as "poor man's saffron.  For more information, look here - What is Annatto?.  

Now red lake 40, that's another story.

I thought this thread was about Cheeze Whiz.  Hmmmmm.  I think I like annatto better.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 12, 2012)

Longwind it sounds like the diff between guac and guano. 

Annatto just doesn't have much taste for me, not just annatto and not achiote either. I want them to be more but I just can't figure how, except for coloring.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 13, 2012)

CraigC said:


> So, how many have ever eaten anything that had achiote as an ingredient?


 
I have a big container in my spice cupboard. It's a major ingredient in the shrimp sauce that goes on pancit palabok, which is my favorite variety of pancit.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 13, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I have a big container in my spice cupboard. It's a major ingredient in the shrimp sauce that goes on pancit palabok, which is my favorite variety of pancit.



Please share any pancit recipes you may have in a new post.  I love Filipino food, but only know how to make lumpia.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not something I buy, but when we'd go to the cabin at LOW, my cousins used to smear it on toast....there was always a jar there after they'd been up to the cabin.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I still want to know, does achiote contribute anything outside of color?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Well I still want to know, does achiote contribute anything outside of color?


 
You could always check with Daisy Martinez(sp), "Daisy Cooks". I believe she says it adds flavor.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

that's where i had heard about it first, so i bought some to make one of her recipes.

i've used annato several times since and still think it has almost no flavour. lol, unless i'm getting bad annato.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that's where i had heard about it first, so i bought some to make one of her recipes.
> 
> i've used annato several times since and still think it has almost no flavour. lol, unless i'm getting bad annato.



It's not the annato, BT.  It's you.  You have contracted the dreaded (gasp) *Failing Taste-bud Syndrome!* 

Do do do do, do do do do (sing to the tune of Outer Limits Theme song).

It starts innocently enough with the inability to taste annatto.  Then, the insidious syndrome takes away your ability to taste Turmeric, then Saffron (oh no!  Not Saffron!  What will I do?  What will I do!).  After Saffron, you lose Thyme, Sage, and similar flavors.  Eventually, you are left with only one flavor sensation; yes, you know what it is;  that final flavor, that will excite your taste-buds for the rest of your days is...  *Whale Blubber!*

When you eat Cheetos, they will taste like whale blubber.  When you consume lobster thermador, it will taste like whale blubber.  When you drink root beer, yep, whale blubber.  Everything you put in your mouth for the rest of your days will taste like whale blubber.

Oh the horror!  And your breath, well it will smell like whale blubber.  The only people you will be able to hang around with will be old whalers, who carry around rotting harpoons, and talk about the glory days, when they witnessed Moby Dick remove the leg of their famous captain.

But fear not, my freind.  There is one cure.  You must drink three 14 ounce bowls of dirty-sock-soup between the hours of 11 p.m. and 2 a.m. for 29 days. This is important, so I'll say it again, every day, in the daytime, between the hours of 11 p.m. and 2 a.m.  Don't ask me how you're going to drink the stuff in the daytime during those hours.  You have to figure that out.  That's the rules.  I didn't make 'em.

Then, and only then, will your taste buds begin to re-appear and allow you to taste other flavors.  First will come horseradish, then all forms of mustard, then peanut butter, and so on until your taste buds are restored completely.

But then again, with your cooking, the loss of taste might just be a blessing.

Oh put that switch back in the woodshed.  You know that I know you are a phenomenal cook.  I was only kidding.

Now go and be a good Daddy and make your young'un a grilled PBJ.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that's where i had heard about it first, so i bought some to make one of her recipes.
> 
> i've used annato several times since and still think it has almost no flavour. lol, unless i'm getting bad annato.


 
She really likes to "flavor" oil with the seeds. I do know that if you burn the seeds in the oil, you'll definately get a "flavor", just not one you really want.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 14, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's not the annato, BT.  It's you.  You have contracted the dreaded (gasp) *Failing Taste-bud Syndrome!*
> 
> ...
> Oh put that switch back in the woodshed.  You know that I know you are a phenomenal cook.  I was only kidding.
> ...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

CraigC said:


> You could always check with Daisy Martinez(sp), "Daisy Cooks". I believe she says it adds flavor.



I'm not so sure there's any back channel from me to her.



buckytom said:


> that's where i had heard about it first, so i bought some to make one of her recipes.
> 
> i've used annato several times since and still think it has almost no flavour. lol, unless i'm getting bad annato.



I first found achiote in my local Latino market, El Mexicano brand _Achiote Rojo_ (red), _condimentado Yucateco_ (Yucatan style condiment) spiced seasoning paste. It has a mild, slightly acid, slightly sweet, slightly spicy taste, only the slightest bit hot. It has a slightly vinegary smell. I'm tasting some as I write this description. It's difficult to describe, and I sometimes wonder if I'm not so good at describing tastes/smells. There is a mild chili taste to it but not chili hot. Slightly salty too.

Ingredients: annato seed, cornmeal, corn flour, vinegar, salt, water, granulated garlic, spices, FD&C food color #40, sodium benzoate as a preservative.

Nutrition facts: serving size 1 oz. (25 g), no fat or cholesterol, 50 calories, 500 mg sodium, 11 g carb (fiber 2 g), sugars 1 g, protein 1 g.

Funny they don't know 1 ounce = 28 g. (28.3 if you wanna be pedantic)

I initially became interested in El Mexicano brand _Achiote Rojo_when I was attempting to develop my own copycat El Pollo Loco flame broiled chicken. I'm still working on that...

It looks like an ideal ingredient for such recipes but mostly all I can tell it contributing is color, and not that much to taste. I haven't given up yet, but I'll need a lot more other flavor ingredients. The achiote paste works well to add red color, and in fact the resulting chicken is very attractive in terms of color.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

First off, you don't buy the paste, you make it yourself. The paste is used in Pibil style BBQ/roasting.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 14, 2012)

CraigC said:


> First off, you don't buy the paste, you make it yourself. The paste is used in Pibil style BBQ/roasting.



How about buying the paste and then adding to it. I didn't mean to give the impression that my PL copycat used only this paste alone.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

there's food colouring in achiote paste??? sumpin's not right.




Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> But fear not, my freind. There is one cure. You must drink three 14 ounce bowls of dirty-sock-soup between the hours of 11 p.m. and 2 a.m. for 29 days. This is important, so I'll say it again, every day, in the daytime, between the hours of 11 p.m. and 2 a.m. Don't ask me how you're going to drink the stuff in the daytime during those hours. You have to figure that out. That's the rules. I didn't make 'em.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
chief, i refuse to make your version of clam chowder /dirty sock soup again.

i don't care that you guys can smell your own feet, i don't want to see it no matter how long we're stuck in the ice fishing hut.

and i know you are far from the sea, but hocking a loogie into a soup is not considered "adding clams" even if the other yourpers say it is...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> How about buying the paste and then adding to it. I didn't mean to give the impression that my PL copycat used only this paste alone.


 
You want all that crap in the paste? Make homemade paste.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 15, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I first found achiote in my local Latino market, El Mexicano brand _Achiote Rojo_ (red), _condimentado Yucateco_ (Yucatan style condiment) spiced seasoning paste. It has a mild, slightly acid, slightly sweet, slightly spicy taste, only the slightest bit hot. It has a slightly vinegary smell. I'm tasting some as I write this description. It's difficult to describe, and I sometimes wonder if I'm not so good at describing tastes/smells. There is a mild chili taste to it but not chili hot. Slightly salty too.
> 
> Ingredients: annato seed, cornmeal, corn flour, vinegar, salt, water, granulated garlic, spices, FD&C food color #40, sodium benzoate as a preservative.
> 
> Nutrition facts: serving size 1 oz. (25 g), no fat or cholesterol, 50 calories, 500 mg sodium, 11 g carb (fiber 2 g), sugars 1 g, protein 1 g.





CraigC said:


> You want all that crap in the paste? Make homemade paste.



I don't see anything in the ingredient list that isn't found in thousands of products that most of us eat all the time. FD&C? I wonder what it would look like with just the annato. Sodium benzoate? I see it used as a preservative often.

In any case I'm not about to make my own achiote paste until I find a good use for it. I'm experimenting but I haven't found the right recipe yet.


----------



## Merlot (Mar 24, 2012)

Vanilla Bean said:


> I can't remember the restaurant names, but I saw on a tv show once (either food network or cooking channel) where they featured two places. The point of the show was to see who had the best philly cheesesteak, and they used cheez whiz.


 
You are right, it was throwdown with Bobby Flay and Tony Luke in Philly.

Normally Tony uses cheesewhiz but he also serves broccoli rabe sandwiches with provolone.  They all looked good to me!


----------

